# Planning Toyota Aygo conversion



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

I went to this forum's "Garage" and used 2 filters
You wanted a range of 90+ miles and power of 21-40 KW.

The list turned up three, A VW Beetle, a Porsche 911, and a custom trike.
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars

You want to keep the gearbox, so these are good choices.

Knowledge about motors is important, but a lot of planning depends on the donor vehicle.

Short term least expensive is Brushed motor with lead acid batteries.

Long term least expensive is Brushless with Lithium.


----------

